# ALSA: Schnell zwischen Audiogeräten wechseln

## Hilefoks

Moin,

ich habe mehrere Audio-Geräte. Wie kann ich schnell und einfach zwischen diesen Geräten wechseln?

MfG

Hilefoks

----------

## py-ro

Am besten mir Pulseaudio, das hat die größte Unterstützung, ansonsten z.B. jack.

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, ich hab mitunter einfach die Kartennummer per ENV mit angegeben, also zb 

```
ALSA_CARDS=Kartennummer anwendung soundfile
```

 (die Kartennummer ist in der "aplay -l" Ausgabe ersichtlich).

Aber ja, ich muss zugeben, mit pulseaudio geht es bequemer :)

----------

## Hilefoks

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Am besten mir Pulseaudio, das hat die größte Unterstützung, ansonsten z.B. jack.

 

Bisher bin ich ganz gut mit ALSA-Only gefahren. Aber vielleicht sollte ich Pulseaudio zumindest mal ausprobieren.

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hm, ich hab mitunter einfach die Kartennummer per ENV mit angegeben

 

Danke, aber nicht ganz das, was ich gesucht habe. 

Ich würde gerne die gesamte Ausgabe, also auch die aktuell laufende, umschalten. Hintergrund ist, das meine Boxen an der internen Soundkarte, meine Kopfhörer aber an einer externen Soundkarte hängen. Das externe Gerät kann ich auch nicht ein/ausschalten, sonst könnte ich diesem Gerät wahrscheinlich einfach eine höhere Prio geben.

Nun gut, ich probiere Pulseaudio mal aus.

Danke.

----------

## firefly

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> Ich würde gerne die gesamte Ausgabe, also auch die aktuell laufende, umschalten

 

Das geht mit ALSA only nicht. Hierfür wird ein "soundserver"wie z.b. jack oder pulseaudio benötigt, welcher sowas unterstützt

----------

## schmidicom

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *Hilefoks wrote:*   Ich würde gerne die gesamte Ausgabe, also auch die aktuell laufende, umschalten 
> 
> Das geht mit ALSA only nicht.

 

Auch wenn es etwas OT ist frage ich mich ernsthaft wieso das eigentlich so ist und warum ALSA nicht schon längst an solche Anforderungen angepasst wurde, immerhin wären dann solche Dinge wie Jack oder Pulseaudio (mit samt dem damit einhergehenden Glaubenskrieg) nie nötig gewesen...

----------

## musv

Nur 'ne Theorie:

Unter Unix ist alles eine Datei - auch Devices. Jetzt versuch mal, während eines Kopiervorganges die Hälfte einer Datei auf eine andere Platte zu schreiben. Wird schwierig ohne LVM, MD & Co. 

Von Pulseaudio bin ich auch nicht sonderlich begeistert, da Bit-perfect-Sound mit Pulseaudio nicht möglich ist. 

Eventuell werd ich dem Ding mal in Zukunft eine 3. Chance geben (2 waren vor Jahren schon fehlgeschlagen). Ich hab vor einiger Zeit Tombraider bekommen. Und das setzt ausschließlich auf Pulsedaudio. Apulse (Pulse-Emulation für Skype) funktioniert leider nicht. Und zumindest KDE4 hatte sich ziemlich affig mit Alsa-only und wollte bei mir in Amarok überhaupt keinen Ton ausgeben. 

Vielleicht hat Pöttering jetzt auch hier gewonnen und Pulse wird (neben Jack für Spezialanwendungen) Pflichtinstallation. 

Von Klang hat man ja schon länger nichts mehr gehört.

----------

## schmidicom

@musv

KLANG wäre sicher der bessere Weg gewesen aber die ganzen Schreihälse welche jetzt schon glauben ihr über alles geliebte ALSA verteidigen zu müssen würden dann vermutlich komplett ausflippen.

----------

## musv

Vielleicht war die Idee hinter Klang nicht schlecht. Ich weiß jetzt aber nicht mal mehr, in welchem Jahr der kurze Hype dazu aufkam. Aber mehr als das Alphastadium für die Unterstützung einer Onboard-Soundkarte kam wohl nie zustande. Von daher war das Projekt wohl von Anfang tot.

Dazu kommt noch die Katastrophe mit OSS. Ich hatte mal OSS4 eine Zeit lang verwendet. Aber es wurde immer schwieriger. Damals begann grad die HTML5-Unterstützung bei den Browsern. Seamonkey und Firefox unterstützten OSS nur unter BSD. Unter Linux musste ich die Make-Files patchen, um den Browsern einen Ton zu entlocken. Pulseaudio hatte in Teilen eine überschneidende Funktionalität, z.B. die Lautstärkeregelung auf Applikationsebene. 2010 kaufte ich mir eine Xonar DS. Dummerweise wurde die von OSS4 unterstützt.

An Klang konnte man damals sehen, dass Alsa bei weitem nicht über alles geliebt wurde. Der Hype um Klang zeigte deutlich, dass viele Leute mit dem komplexen Monster Alsa und den ganzen Aufsätzen nicht zufrieden sind. Aber übrig geblieben sind nun mal jetzt Alsa + Pulseaudio. 

Und was sollen jetzt proprietäre Hersteller machen, die eine größtmögliche Unterstützung mit minimalen Aufwand suchen? Skype und Tombraider haben sich halt für Pulseaudio entschieden, andere werden folgen. Diese Entwicklung ist nicht schön, aber vermutlich unabwendbar. 

Vielleicht kommt in ein paar Jahren dann mal eine evolutionäre Überarbeitung der Linux-Soundarchitektur, so wie das jetzt bei X11 und Wayland stattfindet.

----------

## franzf

Ich erinner mich auch noch an Diskussionen um Klang. Was hängen geblieben ist ist die starke Kritik am gewählten Datentyp. AFAIR hat er sich für den falschen entschieden, um qualitativ guten Sound zu erzeugen. Glaub es war float statt double (oder war es sogar int statt double?) um Speicher zu sparen. K.A. mehr, aber einige der "Schreihälse", die damals Klang kritisiert hatten, waren wohl kompetenter als der Entwickler von Klang (der, wie ich mich dumpf erinner, viele Projekte gestartet hat, die aber nie über ein proof of concept hinausgekommen sind).

Aber es ist alles schon so lange her, dass ich mich auch komplett falsch erinnern kann...

----------

## musv

Es war Int.

Falsch war's nicht. Die Überlegung war einfach, dass im Kernel keine float- oder double-Datentypen verwendet werden. Ins Device selbst werden auch keine gebrochenen Werte geschrieben. Und damit hätte man sich bei Klang die Zahlenkonvertierung gespart. Die genauen Gründe weiß ich aber auch nicht mehr.

Allerdings muss man auch sagen, dass hinter Alsa eine fast 20-jährige Geschichte und ein großes Entwickler-Team sowie die große Firmen stehen. 

OSS wird halt primär von den BSDs und sekundär von Solaris verwendet. Das zweite Aus (nach der Lizenzänderung von OSS3) war wohl das Abspringen der Sponsoren (IBM oder Oracle, ist mir entfallen). Übrig geblieben ist das Projekt als Hobby von Hannu Savolainen und ein paar Enthusiasten.

Und Klang entstand aus Frust über Alsa als Einmannprojekt von Wolfgang Draxinger.

Ziemlich bekannt wurde damals dieser Vortrag, bei dem sich der Wolfgang rhetorisch nicht sehr kompetent anstellte, obwohl er meiner Meinung die richtigen Kritikpunkte brachte.

----------

## mv

 *musv wrote:*   

> Unter Unix ist alles eine Datei - auch Devices. Jetzt versuch mal, während eines Kopiervorganges die Hälfte einer Datei auf eine andere Platte zu schreiben. Wird schwierig ohne LVM, MD & Co.

 

Alsa übernimmt ja hier die Rolle des "schreibenden" Filesystems. Vom (Unix) Prinzip her besteht also keine Einschränkung. Vom Aufbau von Alsa her möglicherweise schon - dazu müsste jemand was schreiben, der das Alsa-Konzept versteht. Von diesen Leuten gibt es aber anscheinend nur sehr wenig, da das gesamte Alsa-Konzept praktisch undokumentiert zu sein scheint. Dies ist m.E. das Hauptproblem von alsa: Selbst die "einfache" Konfiguration mit .asoundrc ist mangels vernünftiger Dokumentation praktisch unbenutzbar.

----------

